# Starting Advanced Classes this Friday



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I know I said in my last thread that I'd be attending another school, but my last (and current) dog trainer Vicki Rizzo talked me out of it.: The class at A Click Above would be too easy for us, not to mention too far. I thought I would have to take Intermediate over, but since then, Mercy is walking much better on the lead and sits better for petting. She even sits automatically for children without being asked. I've decided to go for the Advanced class as taught by Vicki Rizzo, a CGC prep course. Hoping for the best.:crossfing


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Best of luck and enjoy the class, it sounds like she's going to do a great job!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, that's awesome. Don't underestimate yourself or Mercy. I'm sure you'll have a blast.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Woot woot!!! Good luck in class. I am so proud of Mercy!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have fun, enjoy the classes, best of luck to you.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Enjoy the classes and have fun too


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

You and Mercy are going to have a blast. Training is so much fun and I have discovered it is funner with a Golden.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes, Vicki told me that this will be a fun class!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

We had a lot of fun in the CGC prep class, Liza and I. Especially because the trainer came up with the most impossible things in class, which made passing the test actually almost easier than the training...


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

We are coming along quite nicely in this class. Mercy is still stubborn about her downs sometimes. I am trying to make it a happy time when I train her. Oh man I can't wait until she gets her CGC. At the same time, I cannot seem to find any training centers where I live where they provide novice classes. I am eyeing this one woman in Fauquier County. She has a training center on her farm. I saw posts that she put on Twitter, but they were from 2 years ago. I am concerned that she may no longer be around. Her name is Pam Rommelmeyer. She has all sorts of classes on her farm including Pre-Novice, Agility and Dock Diving. She has her own dock and lake. Her place is apparently adjacent to or on the grounds of an Equestrian training center. She is also a Christian who is into Golden Retrievers and German Shepherds. I think she likes GSDs more. She trains for K9 police work also on her farm. Could this be a divine connection. I am still doing some detective work. I tried calling her yesterday and got a voice message. Apparently her number is still connected. On her FaceBook page, it says she lives closer to Richmond. She also has a FaceBook page for her training center. I tried e-mailing her, but it bounced back. She fits the profile of someone I would love to be my mentor. I noticed that she had a senior Golden Retriever. He is probably no longer around. As I was sleuthing around, I noticed that she posted a review for a veterinarian saying how good they were when she had to put her dog to sleep. Hmmmmm. I hope to get a hold of her. She is right up my alley.


----------

